# after Christmas Mess



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I don't know about other families, but it seems my place is a disorganized mess, as usual after Christmas. Paper piles, things all out of place, stuff in the house that should be in the shed-but for the extreme cold, clothing messed up and put in awkward places, hats and gloves in 5 diff. places, counter top with too much disorganized stuff and under cabinet under sink and bathroom a-jumble. Am I the only one?? Today is the day to get a lot of this done. Too cold to do anything worthwhile outside. School 2 hours late and had to take grandson - he is a joy though. I beat him last nite by ONE bomb in a game of battleship - the old style game with pegs. We love it ! My games are in 5 diff places now too. Organize does not come naturally to me and requires concentration and effort. I have a daughter that can organize and make a kitchen look downright GOOD in about 10 minutes flat. I have no clue. 
How 'bout you? s


----------



## linda in se ny (Apr 14, 2005)

Wish I could be of help but I am also organizationally challenged.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

LOL, if you think you're disorganized just imagine how my DD feels.

On November 25, she had open heart surgery. She went home in five days and one week later, her fiancee and two teenage boys moved the household to a different house. A house that was in complete chaos with remodeling. She didn't have a clue as to where 90% of her things were. She still hasn't foumd where they packed things. Throw Christmas into the mix!

See...you don't have it so bad! :thumb::grin:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I know what you mean! Christmas break started like this: On Dec 20th, school was canceled because of icy roads. Which meant that neither my 16yo dd (high school junior) nor my 19yo dd who is a college student (on semester break) and works at a preschool left home at all that day. It was also my 20yo son's last day of his work co-op, and the lease on his apartment ended on the 22nd. So he and all his stuff moved back to my house. Now I have 3 more people than I planned to have home during the day, and an apartment's worth of furniture, pots and pans, etc, in my house.

Add the Christmas gifts from two family Christmases that weekend. Add my DH being off work between Christmas and New Year's--so 4 people home during the day when usually it's just me! Add an ice storm that took power out for 3 days. Then prolong the Christmas Break (all ready one day longer at the beginning) by three more days due to a huge snow storm and cold snap. 

:hair:hair:hair

Today, finally, everyone is back to work/school. The 20yo packed up 3/4 of his stuff and left for college today. The 19yo is back to work at the preschool, and her college semester starts Monday. The 16yo is back to school, and has to cheer at a basketball game tonight. Right now, the house is blissfully silent, if more disorganized than I would like it. Hoping to have things back under control by the end of the weekend.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been using this:

http://moneysavingmom.com/2013/12/free-2014-confident-mom-weekly-household-planner.html

Everything is in bite size pieces that I have been able to follow along with, I started on the 2nd. I'm a organizationally challenged homeschooling mom of 5 kiddos so it's been baby steps, but I do each day's chores while they do their schoolwork and I'm in and out to help them when they need it.

Christmas is packed away and each day the house gets a little cleaner and a little more organized.

Loving it so far!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I love that one day when everything is finally put away, cleaned up and neat. I absolutely love to come into chaos and straighten it out. I work as a librarian at our very small school. When I took the job, no one had sorted or cleaned it for many many years. Some books had not been checked out for 30 years or more. That, my friends, means heaven to me. I sorted and cleaned til my heart's content!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I am totally in the same boat. I've been making it a point to get something organized every day, even if I don't have much time. It can be one drawer or an EXTREMELY messy closet; I just try to keep on trucking. Hopefully I'll have everything back to rights in the next couple weeks.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Pshew ! I am not alone. 
Have you ever bought one of those magazines that tout 200 ways to organize and make 
your house beautiful and functional ???? I did and will never buy another one - it was all BUY BUY BUY BUY. No real help at all. I can do better at yard sales !! s


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

sapphira said:


> Pshew ! I am not alone.
> Have you ever bought one of those magazines that tout 200 ways to organize and make
> your house beautiful and functional ???? I did and will never buy another one - it was all BUY BUY BUY BUY. No real help at all. I can do better at yard sales !! s


I was very disappointed... your right it was buy buy buy and ready made stuff. No real help at all.

I'm organizationally challenged and have been sick for years! I'm trying slow steady steps and now have small pockets of organization. The kids and the baby were out yesterday so I spent the afternoon shreding paper! I found a few papers from 1994!! I think I have finally finished cleaning out the old files. I have even filed all my papers and pull outs from magazines. Now I can actually find a few things.


----------

